# [solved] 2 eth devices -> bad performance

## catch22

Hi everyone!

I just recently updated my server machine to kernel 3.2.1 (was 2.9.39). As a result I'm experiencing network problems. I have 2 Broadcom 5721 NICs installed that did run smoothly until now. Both NICs run in the same subnet and this wasn't a problem in the past.

Now I observe very long response times while accessing the internet, i.e. when I do http or imap calls; I even get time outs. And remote ssh connections are completely broken. 

I can fix all this by simply shutting down one of the eth devices. If I do everything returns to normal.

The question is: What do I have to do to get both eth devices up and running again? Any Ideas?Last edited by catch22 on Tue Mar 13, 2012 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultraincognito

 *catch22 wrote:*   

> I just recently updated my server machine to kernel 3.2.1 (was 2.9.39)

 

lolwhat?

----------

## catch22

Um well. That one 6 must have gone upside down. How could that happen?!  :Wink: 

I surely meant 2.6.39 not 2.9.39. I apologise.

----------

## chiefbag

I assume you had these nics bonded?

Please post your output of the following: 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

```
ifconfig
```

```
ls -altr /etc/init.d/net.*
```

----------

## catch22

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> I assume you had these nics bonded?

 

For some reason I did not bond them. However, I just did and it solved my problem.

Many thanks for the hint.  :Smile: 

----------

## chiefbag

@catch22 

Glad you found a solution   :Wink: 

----------

